# When to harvest?



## wilson (Aug 15, 2006)

What guidelines do u go by when harvesting? ive heard you are suppose to wait till you get a few frost before cutting the plants, is this true? Also what is the best kinda fert to use now that they turned to the flower stage(2 wks ago)? 10-55-10 sufice? 
Thanks


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 15, 2006)

Does this help?


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 16, 2006)

amber amber ya ya ya


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2006)

morning wilson....mj will 'usually' survive a few _light_ frosts, but a single hard freeze is imminent death. "IMO", frost does nothing in relation to improving potency, and in fact may be detrimental. Cold/cool temps inhibit the plants ability to utilize some nutes.
Cold/cool temps tend to promote color change, due to the inability to uptake/process phospherous.
Going by trichome maturity is, by far, the most efficient method.


----------



## Bobber (Aug 16, 2006)

So how I understand need to wait about 6-7 weeks?It`s realy goods photos, thanks Dr.GreenThumb.


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2006)

bobber..from onset of flower untill ripe for harvest, few strains finish in 6 weeks. 8-10 would be a more acurate estimate for most.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 19, 2006)

hey hick, i have decent bagseed.  im at 6 weeks and one plant has shown a couple amber hairs over 3 days.  My tricks on all plants are a very light see through chrystal amber color.  If I was to miss the mark for couch lok, and it goes into another regrowth , what would trichs look like then? would they be clear?  In theory i should have two weeks till harvest, but with the light amber color im wondering if i even have two weeks left...my dates are acurate.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 20, 2006)

hick is right on fer outdoor - this is why it is important to know yer grow.  sativas outdoor run 9 - 14 weeks flower and indicas run 8 - 11 weeks.  i have hashplant inside that i can flower and harvest in 6 weeks; this same strain outdoor takes 9 weeks.


----------



## sombro (Aug 20, 2006)

so how do you know when flowering has started?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 20, 2006)

examine the plant closely looking for little hairs starting to sprout out.  look at the stalk and then travell outward along each branch.  you will see little ball forming = male  or a cluster of hairs = female.  this is preflower.


----------



## sombro (Aug 20, 2006)

the pistils have started to form and i'm sure they are all females left (cut down 2 males) but the flowering period is a supposed 45-50 days, they're outdoors so a date of mid oct for harvesting was also sent with the seeds.

does this mean its 45-50 days indoor or mid oct outdoor?? In that case the flowering period (if i'm right and its started) will be more like 70-75 days.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 20, 2006)

outdoor period on seed packs are a guide - depends on altitude, where you growing; climate. and a few other things.  the indoor will give you an estimate of the flowering period and when to check the trichs for maturity.  yours would be an early strain possibly maturing in 7 weeks.

this is like a window of opportunity.  if the preflower is happening now you got 3 weeks to relax and watch them grow.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 20, 2006)

like up here in canada we plant later then down in the usa because of the climate.  most all marijuana will be taken down outside by oct. hereabouts but if yer on the coast you could take it down a month earlier as you can plant a month earlier.  maybe PM mutt for more info.


----------



## sombro (Aug 20, 2006)

ok thanks


----------

